# New Use for Ruffle Yarn



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

A shawl! Still have to weave in some ends, but it's a done deal now. Done in spiral manner and folded in half over itself.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That's really cool! Did you come up with the pattern yourself?


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

Love it.... share the pattern please...


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

It is beautiful. I like it so much better than just a plain scarf.


----------



## g-ma Jeri (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful, need the pattern


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Beautiful job. Love the colors


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

WOW!!! Please tell us how you did it????


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning!! I love all the colors in the lacey yarn!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, is that ever nice. Did you design it yourself? Pattern for sale? I want a copy!!!


----------



## yooper (Sep 7, 2011)

I Love the shawl! Very pretty! Can you share the pattern?


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

Nope it was a freebie on Ravelry, Kelp Forest shawl, just used a different ruffle yarn than the designer did, she also has a video on you tube for it, you just need one knitting needle, or in my case I just used a crochet hook. She gives you the how to's in the video.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kelp-forest-shawlette


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

You are very clever :thumbup:


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Good job!!!!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is so clever - I really like it.


----------



## maryt (Jul 26, 2011)

very,very nice!would love the pattern!


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

WOW it's gorgeous. I love the colors. Great job !!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice shawl,it looks good on you.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW WOW !!!


----------



## Select7777 (Oct 30, 2011)

Love it. How many balls of yarn did you use?


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

It's lovely.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, this is great! I was recently in Queensland and Melbourne and visited the Lincraft stores where I was watching a video on how to make a shawl out of the ruffled yarn. I was actually able to pick up a free copy of the pattern, but it was different to the one you made. They will both go on my 'to-do list', and hopefully I will get to it sooner rather than later. Thankyou so much for sharing your shawl and the link to the pattern with us all. Jenny xx


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

Love, Love, Love. Where did you get the yarn? Do you have yarn shops in Lock Haven. I'm in State College and would come to Lock Haven to get some of this yarn!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Love it!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!! ;0)


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful piece of work! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Elainekm (Aug 8, 2011)

I so admire people who can "see" possibilities in a project. I would have passed over this project in a heartbeat by just looking at the Ravelry pictures. Good job!


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! very cool! now I am wondering if the ruffled yarn could be used to make a skirt...hmmmmmm


----------



## GummyBarb (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you for the link. It is amazing. Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it, thanks for posting.


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks...helpful tutorial


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

how lovely is that a adore it well done


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Love it! I just bought ruffled yarn yesterday to make a gift scarf. It's a good thing I didn't have this pattern - I would have ended up buying yarn for it despite the fact that I won't get to it until forever.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I absolutely love this. I need to make one..._now_ :!: :!:


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Fabulous, nice to have a different use for the ruffle yarns, thanks for the link!


----------



## Butterbeans (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting! I have quite a bit of the ruffle yarn and have been trying to some up with something other than the usual scarf.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellent, well done.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Too cute! I love it! How fun to wear this!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I love your shawl. Thanks for the video link and the pattern. Gotta get me some of that yarn and try this.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've seen this. Watched the tutorial and have the yarn. It looks difficult. It sure is pretty and IS on my list.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

jnwynn said:


> Nope it was a freebie on Ravelry, Kelp Forest shawl, just used a different ruffle yarn than the designer did, she also has a video on you tube for it, you just need one knitting needle, or in my case I just used a crochet hook. She gives you the how to's in the video.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kelp-forest-shawlette
> 
> ...


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

I am loving this!!!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Really beautiful


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! That's intriguing! Sweet job!


----------



## maryt (Jul 26, 2011)

I love the shawl too!May I have the pattern link please?


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

I love it--I too would love the pattern if not a copywrighted one.


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't divulge how many skeins I used, I used two of the Starbella, which is similar to Marina ruffle yarn. I simply used a different ruffle yarn than the one the designer used. I would imagine different ruffle yarns will give a different look. Hobby Lobby has their own line of this netting/ribbon ruffle yarn in some luscious colors, I used the one I could find at A.C. Moore. Some Joann's carry ruffle yarn, I know my local yarn shop Glenda's Knit Knook in Montoursville carries several different types of the ruffle yarns. Now some of those have less yardage so you may have to use more skeins. Starbella had 33 yds in each skein. Hope that clears up some of the questions.


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

And here's the link again, it is a free pattern at Ravelry. Really all you need is the video on youtube if you have the yarn.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kelp-forest-shawlette


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Very outstanding and modern looking.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very lovely, yes please share the pattern


----------



## patsyruth (May 18, 2011)

What a great morning I have had getting ready to make this shawl. Before I can get at it I had to organize what I have left of these yarns. Once I started there were some other fiber areas begging for attention. Now they are happy and so am I . The only yarn I have two of is a tight net/flounce yarn. I believe this technique will work just fine with the finer mesh.

I can't thank you enough for posting, first the picture of your finished project and then the video and rav page. Have watched and printed. Lunch is in the oven, still straightening and organizing, so when I sit down on the sofa after lunch it will be knitting paradise. I so love this board and again thanks for your post.



jnwynn said:


> And here's the link again, it is a free pattern at Ravelry. Really all you need is the video on youtube if you have the yarn.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kelp-forest-shawlette


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I am definately going to make this shawl, but may use two different colors the go together. Or I may go to Hobby Lobby and get two balls of the same color. Viv


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

BEYOND STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Oh, my goodness, and WOW! Amazing. Thank you so much for sharing your gorgeous shawl and the link.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

How many skeins of yarn does it use?


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

very cute


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Outstanding work. Great use of this self-ruffle yarn. I do get board making them.. Thank you for letting us know where you got the idea from..


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Love the rainbow colors!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

That's wonderful !!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I need another pattern like I need a hole in my head. Oh, well, one more hole won't hurt!! This is sooooo pretty and with a 50% cpn for JoAnn's in today's paper guess what I'll be buying this week? Thanks so much for posting the picture and the link. You did a great job on yours! Thanks again. And Happy Needling. jb


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Love it. Thanks so much for sharing it and where you got the pattern. It's beautiful and I'll bet you wear it for many years.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

i love this, thanks for this idea because i was tired of making scarves


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

I just picked up some of this lacy yarn and love your idea. The ruffles look great across the shawl


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

that is a grand idea!


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

It is very pretty! Great job!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its stunning i love the colors & your work perfect!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Stunning! Gorgeous colours! Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## Gretchen's Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

That is so cute and the You Tube makes it look very easy


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

This is the coolest shawl. You did a great job.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Can't wait to try this! Thanks!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Gotta try this!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## jei-z (Feb 1, 2014)

very nice, look hard


----------

